# Rio was castrated today.



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Rio has come home from the vet wearing the 'cone of shame' (ask anyone who has watched Up and they'll know what I mean). He was castrated today but it was a bit more complicated as he had a retained testicle and so he had a very invasive operation. On top of that his ears are red and stick so he is on all kinds of medication tonight. He is hiding from me at the moment and has no interest in food or attention. He is sitting by the front door and whimpering. I'm not sure if he is more cross about the operation or that the 'cone of shame' is pink as the vet didn't have a blue one small enough.
Natalie


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Rio, and a pink cone just to top it all.... hope he has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh poor Rio,,, i remember when my Eric had his little nuggets removed. he was not at all impressed with the "Cone of Shame" of we purchased an inflatable collar. They look much more comfortable and he got used to falling asleep with his head resting on it!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh bless! Poor little Rio. I'm sure he'll be out of sorts for a couple of days. Give him a gentle hug from me. ......Pink! Poor Rio! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Rio - the 'cone of shame' is bad enough, let alone it being a pink one! Could you personalise it with some boy stickers for him 

Plenty of cuddles and wishing him a speedy recovery x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Rio .. the cone of shame ... and pink!!! wishing Rio a speedy recovery .... sending you hug a blue hug, not a pink one


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sara said:


> Oh poor Rio,,, i remember when my Eric had his little nuggets removed. he was not at all impressed with the "Cone of Shame" of we purchased an inflatable collar. They look much more comfortable and he got used to falling asleep with his head resting on it!!


oh where did you get the inflatable cone from? Poor Rio big hug xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwww I hope that he is feeling better soon, and more manly! The poor mite has been so emasculated! 

I am sooooo tempted to get Vincent a pink cone just to see his response...!!!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Jayne, I got my blow up collar from the vets but you can get them from procollar.co.uk. Eric was much happier in his!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope Rio is feeling better soon.

I got an inflatable collar for Betty too even though she didn't end up needing it as baby vests worked best for her but i felt the inflatable collar would be more comfortable.

I know you can get them via sellers on Amazon as that where i got mine, just search for "inflatable buster collars".

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Rio, hope he makes a quick recovery. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hugs to Rio from Tess and Dexter x


----------

